# Heads Up Display on 640 i Convertible



## jlkirk (Sep 6, 2012)

K have a 2019 740 i with heads up. I really like it. I am buying a 2018 640i convertible and wondered if i could upgrade to a 2019 640i system (goes for navigation also), and is 2019 640i heads up the same as the 2109 740 i?
Thanks in advance


----------

